# Bottle washer & bottling day



## rrawhide (Mar 22, 2010)

I made up this bottle washer from a sparging unit i got from MoreWinePro. It sure works great - you can wash/sanitize bottles fast. I think i did 6 cases in 20-25 minutes.











washes 12 bottles at a time and I have a meta solution in the tub.

Leave for about 3 minutes and then on to the bottle tree for drip drying for awhile







powered by a small electric pump that I recirculate the cleaning solution in tub.






each base bottle holder has its own spray nozzle






i have several different bottling methods and i think that I like the wand the best 







3 batches I bottled this afternoon - from fresh juice - #1 Pinot Noir;
#2 Petite Syrah and #3 Old Vine Zin.

Now, on to the labels - they are always fun to design.

late

rrawhide


----------



## grapeman (Mar 22, 2010)

I've been looking at getting one of those units. The only problem I see is that the bottle holders cost as much each as the washer/sparger unit costs, increasing the costs a lot.




It looks like another fun time at the ranch.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 22, 2010)

Have to admit thats a pretty cool widgit!

Beautiful setup Rick!


----------



## Scott B (Mar 22, 2010)

Looks Great


----------



## AlFulchino (Mar 22, 2010)

very nice.....but then again you do everything very nice


----------

